# Knight BK92 muzzleloader (Black Knight)



## hunt-n-fish (Jun 19, 2007)

Looking for some help/infomation on this knight muzzleloader. Haven't shot it for years and don't quite remember what I did use to load it other then I think 90gr. black powder and a 240 jacketed sabot. Is anyone shooting this gun? If so, whats a good bullet/sabot and powder charge? More particularly interested in knowing if this gun shoot pellets? If so, how much difference is there in load between them and powder? Do I then want to stay around 90-100gr. charge?

Any other info or experiences with this particular gun that someone can pass on would be appreciated.


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

More than likely it 50 cal. I have an old TC and use 2 50 grain pyrodex pellets and 250 grain Hornaday sst sabots. Whatever u use inspect the barrel well prior to shooting and give it a good coat of bore butter. Hope this helps.


----------



## hunt-n-fish (Jun 19, 2007)

Took it to the Fin Feather in Milan,Ohio and inspected it and said it looks good. I would rather use pellets because it seems easier to deal with and load. Found what I had for rounds and have mega plenty of Hornaby 240gr. jacketed HP and plenty of plastic sabots. This gun was bought in 1994. Are all pellets equal, if I use 50 gr. pellets work?


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Has it been converted to a 209 primer or does it still take the #11 percussion cap? If 209, then you can shoot pellets out of it. If it takes #11 caps, youll need to use loose powder or buy the upgrade kit. 

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## hunt-n-fish (Jun 19, 2007)

Misdirection said:


> Has it been converted to a 209 primer or does it still take the #11 percussion cap? If 209, then you can shoot pellets out of it. If it takes #11 caps, youll need to use loose powder or buy the upgrade kit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


Great, I did convert it a few years ago. Do all 50 gr. pellets burn the same or does one create more pressure? Best type of pellet to use?


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

There are subtle differences between the various pellet manufacturers, i shoot plain old pyrodex pellets and they work just fine for me.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

Can’t get any simpler than pyrodex pellets or 777 pellets


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

hunt-n-fish said:


> Great, I did convert it a few years ago. * Do all 50 gr. pellets burn the same or does one create more pressure?* Best type of pellet to use?


If you are referring to when using loose powder such as 777 being more potent than say regular Pyrodex grain per grain...you do not have to worry about that using pellets as 777 pellets are made in such a way to be equal in pellet form to other pellets.
Using say 2 50grn pellets of 777 versus 2 50grn pellets of Pyrodex, you should not see a pressure increase.

In short...a 50grn 777 pellet will create about the same pressure as a 50grn Pyrodex pellet and if your rifle is in good operating condition should fire a two 50grn pellet charge of either with no problem.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i personally prefer 777 over Pyrodex pellets. it just seems to fire better. but that could all be in my head. my son tried the new power belt aero tip 325 grn bullets this yr and loved the way they shot. he shot great groups at the range. the deer he got had a large entrance hole but the exit hole was the size of my fist. he shoots 2 777 pellets along with his wife.

your gun should be great with 100 grns (2 pellets) and any of the sabot bullets or power belt bullets.


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

Lots of good advice already given and i know you said you have a lot of bullets but if you ever decide to make a switch look at the Barnes Bullets , They are accurate and terminal performance is 2nd to none in my opinion in my Knight Rifles .


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

0utwest said:


> Lots of good advice already given and i know you said you have a lot of bullets but if you ever decide to make a switch look at the Barnes Bullets , They are accurate and terminal performance is 2nd to none in my opinion in my Knight Rifles .


Great call Outwest.
Cant agree enough with you about the Barnes ML'er bullets terminal performance.
They are all copper and made/designed to open up/expand at lower ml'er velocities.
Many other bullets sold on the market as ml'er bullets are really regular lead or steel cored, jacketed pistol or rifle bullets designed to expand at higher velocities and just don't always expand. 
I used to shoot Hornady SST's out of several ml'ers and though they were very accurate, unless you hit bone they just didn't expand well at all.
Thankfully, not only are the Barnes ML'er bullets just as accurate but the terminal performance is great also whether hitting bone or not.


----------



## hunt-n-fish (Jun 19, 2007)

fastwater said:


> Great call Outwest.
> Cant agree enough with you about the Barnes ML'er bullets terminal performance.
> They are all copper and made/designed to open up/expand at lower ml'er velocities.
> Many other bullets sold on the market as ml'er bullets are really regular lead or steel cored, jacketed pistol or rifle bullets designed to expand at higher velocities and just don't always expand.
> ...



Good point about type of bullets at slower velocities. Got the gun shooting using 2 pellets, doesn't kick as much as a 12 ga. Curious, are these older knight disc used for the primer, are they a 1 shot deal or reusable?


----------



## hunt-n-fish (Jun 19, 2007)

fastwater said:


> Great call Outwest.
> Cant agree enough with you about the Barnes ML'er bullets terminal performance.
> They are all copper and made/designed to open up/expand at lower ml'er velocities.
> Many other bullets sold on the market as ml'er bullets are really regular lead or steel cored, jacketed pistol or rifle bullets designed to expand at higher velocities and just don't always expand.
> ...



Good point about type of bullets at slower velocities. Got the gun shooting using 2 pellets, doesn't kick as much as a 12 ga. Curious, are these older knight disc used for the primer, are they a 1 shot deal or reusable?
View attachment 460921


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

They are reusable.
But since they also help in keeping moisture out plus help in sealing to help keep blowback to a minimum, I always kept my used ones for the range and loaded new ones for hunting.
I don't have a Knight anymore but I'm thinkin they came out with even a better...or at least a comparible 209 conversion for the Knight since I've owned mine.
Hopefully Outwest will chime back in as he still has his Knight and is very knowledgable on them.


----------



## hunt-n-fish (Jun 19, 2007)

Gotcha. Found some on Amazon, may get them if I decide to keep the gun. Thanks for all the input!


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

hunt-n-fish said:


> Gotcha. Found some on Amazon, may get them if I decide to keep the gun. Thanks for all the input!


I just ordered 300 of the plastic jackets myself and i do use a new plastic jacket Everytime i load for Hunting and have never had a misfire with these jackets and this is with 4 converted over . My advice is DONT sell the gun they are Great shooters !


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

My BK just uses caps not 209’s?? Yes, they are great shooters. It’s a backup to my encore. Older technology but it’s hard to find a better barrel than the knights.

Sorry just saw you converted the primer.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

You guys are very right about the quality of the Knight bbls and them shooting straight. 
Mine was a shooter and I wish I had never parted with it.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Knight used Green Mountain barrels in 1:28 twist in alot of their rifles. They handle black powder and 209 powder well. Barnes bullets are one of best choices for them. The 90 gr. powder charge works well.


----------

